# Brainstorming für Teichvergrößerung von 2500 auf 4-5000 Liter



## Rexx_Kramer (25. Feb. 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Name ist André, ich bin 51 Jahre alt und habe hier vor rund 2 Jahren schon einmal Fragen zu meinen damaligen "Teichbau-Vorstellungen" gestellt:

Herausgekommen ist jedoch im Jahre 2017 etwas vollkommen anderes:


Teichschale mit 2500l Fassungsvermögen
4000l Pumpe
Durchlauffilter O**e Biosmart 16000
4 Goldies
10 Bitterlinge
2 __ Frösche (ungefragt eingezogen und für heimisch befunden. Beide haben dieses Jahr auch im Teich überwintert)
Die unter 4. genannten Goldies waren ein Fehler: Die Teichschale mit 2500 Litern Wasser ist viel zu klein. Da einer der Goldies mittlerweile verstorben ist, möchte ich die verbleibenden Fische gerne im Frühjahr an jemanden abgeben, der Platz genug für diese Tierchen hat. Ebenso waren die Fische im letzten Sommer recht fleißig beim Nachwuchs zeugen weshalb dieser natürlich auch abgegeben werden soll.

Ansonsten ist der Teich, welcher im Hochsommer durch ein Sonnensegel vor der prallen Sonne geschützt worden ist, klar. Der Filter musste etwa alle 3-4 Wochen gereinigt werden.

Meine Frau und ich sind nun dabei, unseren Garten insektenfreundlich umzugestalten. Im Rahmen dieser Planung (u.a. ein großes Wildblumenbeet) möchten wir auch unseren Teich auf den Rasen verlagern und dabei dahingehend etwas vergrößern, indem wir einen größeren und gut bepflanzten Bereich mit einer Tiefe von ca. 30-40 cm anlegen und auch weiterhin eine tiefe Zone mit ca. 1,10-1,20m Tiefe (wie bisher) entstehen soll, in der die Fische (ich schwanke zwischen __ Moderlieschen und den Bitterlingen) überwintern können. Separat soll ein Sumpfzone an den Teich anschließen.

Ich plane diesen Teichneubau nun mit ca. 4500-5000 Litern Gesamtgröße (ohne Sumpfzone) und belese mich gerade in einigen Lexikonbeiträgen hier im Forum. Ich habe aber mal ein paar grundsätzliche Fragen, die mir fürchterlich auf den Nägeln brennen und bei denen ich um Eure Meinungen/Ratschläge bitte. Ich möchte mir Eure Anregungen zu Herzen nehmen und dann einen Schlachtplan erstellen, wie ich den Teich realisieren kann.

Meine brennenden Fragen:


Ich möchte wegen dem "ganzen Kleingetier" auf einen Skimmer verzichten und lieber 1-2x jährlich ggf. einen Teichsauger zum Einsatz bringen. War/ist es richtig, dass man hierbei immer nur 1/3 des Teichgrundes reinigen sollte? Ich möchte nun nicht unbedingt auch einen kristallklaren Teich: Mir ist es lieber, wenn sich die Fische, Frösche und __ Libellen am Teich wohlfühlen. Eine giftgrüne Suppe soll es allerdings auch nicht sein.

Ich denke, dass die 4000l Pumpe für die Größe dieser Pfütze von max. 5000l ausreichen sollte. Wäre es vielleicht sinnvoll, in einem Flachwasserbereich mit max. 40cm Tiefe noch ein Wasserspiel zwecks Umwälzung aufzustellen?
Ich habe eine Filterbox für den Biosmart 16000 gebaut. Diese Box kann mit geringem Aufwand auch für einen größeren Biosmart 36000 umgebaut werden. Diese Filterbox würde beim geplanten Neubau auf der freien Wiese stehen und ich habe keine Möglichkeit, die Teichtechnik in einem Gartenhaus zu verstecken. Gerne würde ich den Filter weiterbenutzen aber aus einer Beratung eines Teichbaucenters (natürlich ein O**e Händler) wurde mir schon bei unseren Planungen vor 3 Jahren ein Biosmart 24000Set für eine 5000l Pfütze empfohlen. Meine Frage ist nun, ob ich unbedingt eine Grobschmutzabscheidung benötige, wenn ich nur kleine Fische habe und (außer Laub, dass vorm Aufspannen des Laubnetzes "durchkommt" und Blüten im Frühjahr) keine weiteren Einträge im Teich haben dürfte. Von O**e kenne ich natürich auch die Screenmatic Filter: Ich halte diese aber für meine Pfütze für übetrieben. Der ggf. höhere Reinigungsaufwand für einen Biosmartfilter oder etwas vergleichbares wäre mir hier unwichtig. Wäre es u.U. auch sinnvoll, ggf. eine oder 2 200l-Regentonnen in Verbindung mit einem Bogensiebfilter in Erwägung zu ziehen? Eine entsprechend große Kiste könnte ich meiner Regierung gegenüber gerade noch vertreten.
Meine restlichen Fragen versuche ich erstmal selbst im Forum-Lexikon zu klären (bevor dann wiederum neue Fragen aufkommen). Insbesondere möchte ich mich mit dem Thema "Schwerkraft" beschäftigen, falls das bei diesem kleinen Teich überhaupt eine Option wäre.

Vielen Dank im Vorwege für Eure Meinungen!

André


----------



## Ida17 (25. Feb. 2019)

Tach André,

ein schönes Projekt, ich hoffe wir bekommen noch ein paar Bilder der Baustelle zu sehen 

Zu Deinen Fragen: 

1. Wenn Dein Teich nicht gerade direkt unter Laub- oder Nadelbäumen steht, dann lass den Skimmer schön da wo er ist, nämlich beim Händler 
Ich habe bereits mehrere gängige Modelle probiert und sie für Schrott empfunden *hust* ist meine Ansicht ... 
Die Angabe nur 1/3 des Teichgrundes zu säubern mag berechtigt sein, aber 2/3 tun es auch. Es geht lediglich darum den Teich nicht klinisch zu reinigen und somit die ganze Biologie zu zerstören. Ohne Fischbesatz oder mit lediglich moderatem wie __ Moderlieschen lohnt sich der Aufwand mit dem Teichsauger erst nach ein paar Jahren, da musst Du Geduld beweisen  
2. Ein Wasserspiel ist sicherlich nett anzusehen und bedarf lediglich einer kleinen Pumpe (500l Fördervolumen reichen da bereits aus) Du möchtest ja keine Fontäne die aus dem Wasser schießt oder? Sollte nichts dagegen sprechen das Wasser ein wenig in Bewegung zu setzen. 
3. Ja die liebe Filtertechnik:  
Die Händler möchten alle verkaufen und am liebsten so viel und teuer wie möglich. Das brauchst Du aber meiner Ansicht nach nicht. Wenn Du einen naturnahen und (fast) fischfreien Teich haben möchtest, dann ist der Filter fehl am Platz, denn was soll er denn filtern? 
Ich gebe Dir mal meine Erfahrung dazu: In meinem kleinen Teich, der übrigens nach genauen messen auch nur 5000l Inhalt hat , ist mit 3 Goldschleien und den 2 verbliebenen Rotfedern so glasklar, dass man Lust bekommt sich mal einen Schluck an heißen Tagen zu genehmigen. Ich habe den ehemals angeschlossenen Druckfilter in den Keller verbannt und einfach nur mit einer 3000l Pumpe den Bachlauf gespeist. Das war letztes Jahr im Juni/Juli und selbst jetzt nach dem warmen Winter sieht er wunderbar klar aus. Ein kleines Häufchen Fadenalgen tummelt sich am Bachlauf, aber mit einem Kescherhieb ist das Zeug auch wieder draußen. 
Daher meine Empfehlung: entweder bleibst Du bei dem jetztigen Filter oder aber Du lässt der Natur freien Lauf. Bestückt mit vielen Pflanzen, sowohl unter als auch über Wasser, wird der Teich sich gut einpendeln können. Der "Klar-Wasser-Garantie" von O würde ich eh nicht trauen  

So genug davon, ich hoffe doch ich konnte Dir etwas helfen


----------



## Teichfreund77 (25. Feb. 2019)

@Ida besser hätte man es nicht schreiben/erklären können.
Falls der Teich nach seiner Einlaufzeit  Grass Grün werden sollte kannst du ja immer noch einen Filter oder größeren Filter einbauen.
Geduld ist immer das Wichtigste am Teich.


----------



## Rexx_Kramer (25. Feb. 2019)

Hallo Ida,

ja, das konntest Du.
Es wird dieses Mal mit Sicherheit Fotos von der Bauphase und dem fertigen Projekt geben.

Ganz wichtig für mich: 

Ich muss tatsächlich lernen, mich in Geduld zu üben. Das ist mir bei meiner jetzigen Teichschale nicht gelungen und ich bin/war immer wieder am Keschern:
Folge davon waren in diesem Frühjahr viele herausgerissene Pflanzen und natürlich eine stinksaure Ehefrau: Diesbezüglich hängt der Hausfrieden tatsächlich mächtig schief.

Der Teich liegt nicht direkt unter Bäumen. Eine große Buche steht ca. 20m entfernt aber da hilft ja ein Teichnetz im Herbst.



Ida17 schrieb:


> Die Händler möchten alle verkaufen und am liebsten so viel und teuer wie möglich. Das brauchst Du aber meiner Ansicht nach nicht. Wenn Du einen naturnahen und (fast) fischfreien Teich haben möchtest, dann ist der Filter fehl am Platz, denn was soll er denn filtern?



Tja. Gute Frage. Ich muss gestehen, ich bin bei der Antwort sprachlos.
Meinst Du, dass ein Trupp von z.B. 20 Bitterlingen/__ Moderlieschen noch "fast fischfrei" ist?

Ja, das Technikproblem ist richtig leidig. Ich mache mir selbst jedesmal den Kopf "wuschig", wenn ich darüber nachdenke.
Umgekehrt fand ich es aber auch gut, dass ein O**e Teichbauer, der sich meine damalige Teichplanung angesehen hat, von einem Screenmatic abgeraten hat, der mit im O**e Forum schon für die geplanten 5000l nahegelegt worden ist. Daher schwebt mir auch der Biosmart 36000 im Hinterkopf herum, den er mir bei geplanten Goldfischbesatz empfohlen hat.

In jedem Fall erstmal vielen Dank für etwas Licht im Dunkel 

Grüße aus der Lüneburger Nordheide,

André


----------



## Rexx_Kramer (25. Feb. 2019)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> @Ida besser hätte man es nicht schreiben/erklären können.
> Falls der Teich nach seiner Einlaufzeit  Grass Grün werden sollte kannst du ja immer noch einen Filter oder größeren Filter einbauen.
> Geduld ist immer das Wichtigste am Teich.



Hallo Teichfreund77,

wie ich Ida schon geschrieben habe: Das Thema Geduld ist schwierig.
Der jetzige Biosmart hält die 2500l Teichschale in jedem Falle glasklar sauber und ich muss ihn nur alle 3-4 Wochen reinigen (allerdings auch nur, weil ich mir diese Frist gesetzt habe und die komische Verschmutzungsanzeige selbst dann noch keinen Mucks macht). Die Filterschwämme gehen jetzt in´s dritte Jahr und sehen noch sehr gut aus.


----------



## Zacky (25. Feb. 2019)

Hallo Allerseits.

Wie es immer so ist, gehen die Meinungen immer etwas auseinander, auch wenn @Ida17 schon sehr gute abschließende Ausführungen gemacht hat, würde ich gerne doch nochmal auf den Skimmer eingehen.
Ich persönlich finde den Skimmer sehr wichtig, da der Schmutz auf der Oberfläche schnell aus dem Wasserkreislauf gezogen werden kann und sich nicht im Teich absetzen kann. Den vorhandenen Filter (Biosmart 16000) würde ich dann einfach hinter den Skimmer schalten, da auch diese Anlage etwas Filterbiologie leistet und die Pflanzen und die Teichbiologie erstmal im Laufe der Jahre in die Gänge kommen muss. Es schadet also nichts, den bestehenden Filter wieder zu integrieren. Mit der Skimmerlösung hätte man auch keine Pumpe direkt im Teich zu liegen, was ich bedeutend besser finde und es auch besser aussieht. Je nach Skimmerwahl, hat der Skimmer einen Korb und somit kann Kleingetier auch "geschützt" werden. Ob sich der Aufwand einer Schwerkraftfilterung lohnt, lasse ich mal außen vor, da bei dem Besatz und der Teichgröße dies wahrscheinlich doch übetrieben wäre.


----------



## Ida17 (25. Feb. 2019)

Rexx_Kramer schrieb:


> Meinst Du, dass ein Trupp von z.B. 20 Bitterlingen/__ Moderlieschen noch "fast fischfrei" ist?


Bei 5000l sicherlich kein Problem, meine 3 Goldschleien wiegen sicherlich mehr zusammen und diese bekommen ab und an auch noch extra Futter  

Mach Dir diesbezüglich keine Sorgen, Du kannst den bisherigen Filter ruhig anschließen, aber ob er unbedingt gebraucht wird steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

Zur Schwerkraftanlage in deinem ersten Post: sollte Dich der Technikwahn packen und der Winter in der Lüneburger Heide noch nicht um sein, dann plane noch ein paar Tausend Liter mehr ein, denn da lohnt sich der Aufwand erst. 
Huch, Zacky war schneller als ich  

Skimmer sind nicht unbedingt schlecht, haben nur an meinen Teichen nicht sinngemäß funktioniert. Der von Aquaforte beispielsweise war beinahe "hyperaktiv" und hat sich gerne aus dem Teich herauskatapultiert... sozusagen künstliche Intelligenz


----------



## muh.gp (25. Feb. 2019)

Hi,

eigentlich haben Ida und Zacky schon alles gesagt, aber einen Vorschlag von Ida möchte ich ausdrücklich unterschreiben:

Wenn Du jetzt schon zum Spaten greifst, dann mach den Teich gleich größer, wenn der Platz vorhanden ist. Ansonsten wirst Du spätestens in zwei oder drei Jahren den nächsten Ausbau starten... glaube den erfahrenen Teichsuchties! Bei mir war die Reihenfolge erst ein kleiner Teich, dann ein zweiter größerer Teich, es folgte ein ganz kleiner dritter Teich und dann der Ausbau von Nummer 2, dem größeren Teich zum jetzt großen Teich... und hätte ich noch Platz, ich würde...

Na, lassen wir das lieber!


----------



## Rexx_Kramer (26. Feb. 2019)

Zacky schrieb:


> Mit der Skimmerlösung hätte man auch keine Pumpe direkt im Teich zu liegen



Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht: 
Ich muss doch die Pumpe im Teich liegen haben, um den Kram in den Filter zu pumpen? 

Ich habe hier auch eine grundsätzliche Frage: Mein Filter kann lt. Datenblatt nur 5500l Durchlauf in der Stunde vertragen:
Die kleinste Pumpe (zumindest von O**e), die einen Skimmer betreiben kann, leistet 6000l/Stunde. Mit den Reibungsverlusten dürfte ich am Filter zwar immer noch etwas über den 5500 Litern liegen, aber ich hoffe, dass das kein Problem darstellt. Nu isses aber auch so, dass die Pumpe mehrere Stufen hat, in denen man einstellen kann, wieviel "über den Skimmer" gesaugt wird und wieviel vom Teichgrund. Lt. Beschreibung einer Teichbauseite soll die 6000er Pumpe mindestens in Stellung 3 laufen was bedeutet, dass vom Skimmer ca.4500l "angezogen" werden und vom Teichgrund die restlichen 1500l:
Frage nun: Ist das nicht ein bisserl wenig vom Teichgrund? Verschlammt der dann nicht schnell(er) oder hebt sich das auf, weil ja der Skimmer an der Oberfläche wirbelt?
Und noch wichtiger: Müllt man nicht den einfachen Filter ohne Vorabscheidung mit dem Krams zu, der nicht im Skimmerkorb hängen bleibt?

Bin hier völlig überfragt und will mich doch auch mal mit der naturnahen Teichplanung und nicht nur der Technik beschäftigen 



muh.gp schrieb:


> ... glaube den erfahrenen Teichsuchties!



Hihi,

ich habe mit einem kleinen Miniteich in einer "Maurerbütt" begonnen, danach kam der erste 450l Teich, der ein Jahr späte auf 1400 l vergrößert wurde.
Widerrum ein Jahr später kam die 2500l Teichschale und nun wollen wir mit dem Teich auf unsere große Rasenfläche umziehen, die weitestgehend insektenfreundlich gestaltet werden soll. Mit der Teichgröße von 2500l sind wir grundsätzlich zufrieden; allerdings möchten wir noch eine recht umfangreiche Zone mit einer Wassertiefe von maximal 30-40 cm und die eingangs erwähnte (separat angelegte) Sumpfzone haben: Das wird schon eine für uns ordentliche Fläche werden.

Es ist also nicht so, dass ich vom Neuteichsyndrom verschont worden wäre und ich weiß auch, dass man davon schneller befallen sein kann, als einem lieb sein kann.
Ich vertraue aber darauf, dass die geplante Teichfläche für uns erheblich größer als bisher sein wird und mit dem ganzen "drumherum" sicherlich eine gewisse Größe erreichen wird.

Das ist ein kritisches Thema, auf das ich aufpassen muss und auch aufpassen werde.
Habe nämlich eigentlich keine Lust mehr auf schaufeln:
Was mich immer wieder reitet, dieses Handwerkzeug klaglos in die Hand zu nehmen, weiß ich auch nicht.

Grüße,

André


----------



## Ida17 (26. Feb. 2019)

Tach,

Du musst nicht zwangsläufig eine Pumpe von Oase nehmen, wichtig ist dass die Anschlüsse dementsprechend angepasst sind. 
Das Thema Durchfluss/h ist immer so eine Sache und wird von den meisten Herstellern gerne geschönt. 
Selbstverständlich sollte an einem kleinen Filter wie dem Biosmart keine Wahnsinns-Pumpe angeschlossen werden, z.B. eine die 10.000l/h pumpt.



Rexx_Kramer schrieb:


> Ist das nicht ein bisserl wenig vom Teichgrund? Verschlammt der dann nicht schnell(er) oder hebt sich das auf, weil ja der Skimmer an der Oberfläche wirbelt?


Der Teich verschlammt mit der Zeit so oder so, das schaffen die herkömmlichen Pumpen nicht. Das einzige System was wirklich großflächig den Schlamm entfernt ist das Schwerkraftsystem mit entsprechenden BAs (Bodenabläufen). Richtig positioniert und mit entsprechender Bodenneigung zum BA kann der sich absetzende Dreck gleich eingesaugt werden. 
Aber das ist für einen kleinen und naturnah angelegten Teich eher unvorteilhaft. Der Schlamm, bzw. Mulm ist auch nichts Schlimmes, da sich dort unter anderem viele nützliche Insekten aufhalten. Lediglich wenn er Überhand nimmt sollte er entfernt werden, aber auch bei einem See habe ich noch niemanden mit einem Schlammsauger rumrennen sehen  
Ob ein Skimmer bei der Teichgröße wirklich etwas bewirkt muss man für sich selbst entscheiden. Ich gebe nur das Beispiel von meinem Teich wieder, dass es dort auch genügt ein paar mal den Kescher, z.B. im Herbst beim Laubfall, zu schwingen; mit einem großen Koikescher ist das natürlich in einem Zug gewuppt


----------



## Rexx_Kramer (26. Feb. 2019)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> Du musst nicht zwangsläufig eine Pumpe von Oase nehmen



Aus meiner extremen Zeit im Oaseforum habe ich aber eine. Mit der bin ich auch sehr zufrieden, auch wenn es ein vergleichsweise großer "Klotz" ist, der da im Teich liegt.
Mittlerweile schaue ich Herstellermäßig aber auch gern über den Tellerrand.



Ida17 schrieb:


> Lediglich wenn er Überhand nimmt sollte er entfernt werden



Da isses wieder: Das -wichtige- Spiel mit der Geduld 



Ida17 schrieb:


> Ob ein Skimmer bei der Teichgröße wirklich etwas bewirkt muss man für sich selbst entscheiden. Ich gebe nur das Beispiel von meinem Teich wieder, dass es dort auch genügt ein paar mal den Kescher, z.B. im Herbst beim Laubfall, zu schwingen



Ich habe eben auch ein wenig in anderen Beiträgen hier im Forum "herumgelesen" und denke daher auch, dass ich auf einen Skimmer verzichten  und mit der genannten "Hardware" starten werde: 

Vielleicht nehme ich zwischendurch (z.B. in der Blütensaison) einen Schwimmskimmer (ja, ich weiß, dass die Dinger u.U. Ärger machen) und im Herbst wird es ´eh ein Laubnetz geben, dass ich allerdings dann auch noch für die __ Frösche entsprechend spannen muss: War schon traurig zu sehen, wie die Frösche immer wieder auf´s Netz gesprungen sind, wenn sie in den Teich wollten: Darum werde ich mich ganz besonders kümmern müssen und wollen.
Ansonsten macht Keschern Laune, wenn man nicht gerade wie ich den anfänglichen Fehler macht, den Teich mit einem sterilen Schwimmbecken zu verwechseln.

Grüße,

André


----------



## Teichfreund77 (26. Feb. 2019)

Nicht verrückt machen lassen.
der Teich sollte Optimal nicht länger als 6h volle Sonne abbekommen, vielleicht kannst du auch noch einen schönen Busch oder Solitärpflanze setzen damit er Schatten bekommt, deine Frau findet sicher was 
Damit du nicht auf die Nackte Folie schauen musst, kann ich dir Ufer matten empfehlen die sehen gut aus.
Die Technik würde ich erst mal mit anschließen, bis die Pflanzen groß genug sind.

Einen Skimmer würde ich erst mal weglassen.
Wie Ida schon geschrieben hat, dauert das mit dem Schlamm/Mulm.

Du siehst, du musst dir gar nicht so viel Arbeit machen, beim Teichmanagement, da bleibt viel Zeit zum genießen.

Mach dir doch erst einmal einen Plan wie die Form aussehen soll, keine Ecken wenn es geht und nicht zu Steil, damit auch andere Tiere wieder raus kommen und dir deine Pflanzen nicht abrutschen.

Freue mich schon auf Bilder.

Viel Spaß beim erweitern und schöne Grüße aus dem Norden


----------



## Rexx_Kramer (27. Feb. 2019)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Nicht verrückt machen lassen.
> der Teich sollte Optimal nicht länger als 6h volle Sonne abbekommen, vielleicht kannst du auch noch einen schönen Busch oder Solitärpflanze setzen damit er Schatten bekommt, deine Frau findet sicher was



Meine Frau hat gestern abend schon ein ziemlich dickes Buch mit bzw. über Teichpflanzen hervor gekramt 

Wir tendieren übrigens aktuell dazu, lieber vernünftig zu planen und den neuen Teich erst im kommenden Jahr zu bauen.
Das hält uns aber nicht davon ab, mittels Gartenschläuchen schon einmal die grobe Form auf dem Rasen auszulegen und das Volumen zu berechnen (oder eher: zu schätzen).

Meine Frau möchte auch schon "meinen" Zugang hier zum Forum haben, damit sie in Ruhe schmökern und sich inspirieren lassen kann ...
...auf eine eigene Anmeldung hat sie leider keine Lust.



Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Einen Skimmer würde ich erst mal weglassen.
> Wie Ida schon geschrieben hat, dauert das mit dem Schlamm/Mulm.



Das habe ich jetzt auch endlich eingesehen. Aber ich habe noch die technikbezogene Frage, ob ich zwingend eine Vorfilterung/Grobschmutzabscheidung benötigen würde, wenn ich einen Skimmer an die Pumpe anschließe?



Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Damit du nicht auf die Nackte Folie schauen musst, kann ich dir Ufer matten empfehlen die sehen gut aus.



Und noch eine Verständnisfrage: 
Meine Frau will Kokosmatten und Substrat/Kies auf die Teichfolie (am Grund!) legen, und darin Pflanzen setzen?
Aber die Matten haben doch nur am Rand "etwas zu suchen"?
Eigentlich habe ich noch weitere Fragen zu Kies/Substrat  u.s.w., die werde ich aber in Ruhe selbst erforschen



Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Die Technik würde ich erst mal mit anschließen, bis die Pflanzen groß genug sind.



Das wäre für mich ebenso unvorstellbar wie schön, wenn ich die Filtertechnik vielleicht in ein paar Jahren ausbauen könnte.



Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Du siehst, du musst dir gar nicht so viel Arbeit machen, beim Teichmanagement, da bleibt viel Zeit zum genießen.



Das wäre -nach vielen selbstverschuldeten Fehlschlägen- unser Plan.



Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Mach dir doch erst einmal einen Plan wie die Form aussehen soll, keine Ecken wenn es geht und nicht zu Steil, damit auch andere Tiere wieder raus kommen und dir deine Pflanzen nicht abrutschen.
> 
> Freue mich schon auf Bilder.



Wie eingangs erwähnt, planen wir mit einer Erhöhung auf 4-5000 Liter. Spätestens am Wochende geht´s dann daran, mit Gartenschläuchen die große Form abzustecken und das Volumen zu berechnen. Ich befürchte schon, dass es mehr wird

Von steilen Wänden habe ich seit unserer Teichschale auch genug.

Ich berfürchte, dass es vor den versprochenen Bildern noch die ein- oder andere Nachfrage gibt und danke Euch allen für die erhaltenen Tipps!

Grüße aus dem Süden Hamburgs,

André


----------



## Teichfreund77 (27. Feb. 2019)

Hallo André, dann wohnst du fast um die Ecke, ich bin Beruflich im ganzen Norden Unterwegs, Morgen z.b. in Lüneburg.

Um so mehr Volumen der Teich hat desto Stabiler läuft er dann. Die Wassertemperaturen werden dann meist nicht so hoch oder gehen so tief runter.

Wenn der Teich in 3-5 Jahren eingefahren ist und du von Starkem Fischbesatz absiehst kann dieser Ohne Technik laufen.
Eine Pumpe die das Wasser Bewegt würde ich dennoch Installieren, z.b. ein Quellstein.
Je nach Eintrag von (Natur Schmutz:Blätter usw.) musst du dann alle paar Jahre mal den Sauger Schwingen.

Kokosmatten haben einen Nachteil Sie zersetzen sich nach einigen Jahren.
Meisten fallen Sie langsam aus einander und im Schlimmsten Fall hat man dann die Längeren Fasern in der Pumpe.
Wenn die Ufermatten ein längeres Stück ins Wasser ragen musst du diese Verkleben oder anderweitig befestigen da Sie am Anfang immer Aufschwimmen.
Sand mit Lehmanteil reicht völlig aus.
Aber besser du schaust hier mal im Forum was welche Pflanze am liebsten mag.
Florian hat hier sehr viel dazu geschrieben und es sind auch Fotos dabei.

Bei mir hängt der Skimmer auch an der Pumpe und der Schmutz wird dann zerschreddert bevor er im Pflanzenfilter landet.

Als ich hier neu im Forum war haben meine Frau und ich uns auch zusammen an den PC gesetzt und uns die Info zu den pflanzen raus geschrieben.

Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## Zacky (28. Feb. 2019)

Rexx_Kramer schrieb:


> Das habe ich jetzt auch endlich eingesehen. Aber ich habe noch die technikbezogene Frage, ob ich zwingend eine Vorfilterung/Grobschmutzabscheidung benötigen würde, wenn ich einen Skimmer an die Pumpe anschließe?



Wie ich ja schon schrieb, wäre der Skimmer für mich wichtiger, da er eben den Schmutz von der Teichoberfläche gleich absaugt und dieser sich somit gar nicht erst absetzen kann, um zu Schlamm/Sediment im Teich zu werden. Nach meiner Einschätzung kommen gut 80% des Schmutzes über die Teichoberfläche hinein, zu mal auch keine oder nur Kleinstfische einziehen sollen.

Das Thema Vorfilterung ist gerade bei kleinen Teichen immer etwas schiwerig, da man scheinbar häufig davon ausgeht, dass so ein kleiner Teich schnell manuell gereinigt ist. Sicherlich, aber wenn ich schon eine Pumpe und ein __ Filtersystem anschließe, würde es sich ja förmlich anbieten, die Standzeit (das Reinigungsintervall) durch eine simple Vorabscheidung zu verlängern. Je mehr ich dem Wasserkreislauf an groben Schmutz entnehme, desto weniger/seltener muss ich den Biofilter reinigen. Auch arbeitet dieser dann meiner Meinung nach effektiver, da hier nur Kleinstpartikel oder eben nur die gelösten Stoffe abgebaut werden müsen.


----------



## Rexx_Kramer (28. Feb. 2019)

Hallo Zacky,

danke für Deinen Input.

Ich möchte es zum Anfang erstmal ohne Skimmer versuchen. Wir wollen den Teich am Wochenende mit Gartenschläuchen "auslegen" und dann möchte ich in Ruhe das Volumen (falsch) berechnen und dann sehen, was dabei herauskommt.

Zur Not können wir uns ja anfangs zeitweilig mit einem Schwimmskimmer behelfen, wenn es doch zuviel Eintrag im Teich gibt. Langfristig wäre ein Skimmer (wenn überhaupt) aber schenbar nur mit einem "großen" __ Filtersystem oder einem Screenmatic realisierbar: Bei ersterem fehlt mir der Platz (bzw. ich möchte keine "Riesen-Filterbox" in die Landschaft stellen); beim Screenmatic bin ich abgeneigt, weil ich öfters negatives darüber gehört habe).

Grüße,

André


----------



## Rexx_Kramer (4. März 2019)

Ich und meine Frau stecken ja noch in der "Spontanphase" unseres Brainstormings:
Dank des schlechten Wetters in den letzten Tagen konnten wir uns etwas mehr Grundwissen hier im Forum aneignen und wir haben auch schon auf dem Rasen mit unseren Gartenschläüchen eine grobe Form des Teiches "ausgelegt". Sobald wir uns auf eine Grundform einigen konnten, werde ich auch Fotos hochladen.

Es sieht nun wohl tatsächlich danach aus, dass unser Teich doch eine Größe von 8000-10000 Litern erreichen könnte. Das ist allerdings eine grobe Schätzung, wir werden allerdings noch versuchen, das ganze grob zu berechnen. Im Moment liegt der Teich bei einer Breite von ca. 4,50-5,00m, einer Länge von ca. 7m und einer ca. 2 qm Tiefwasserzone, die 1,20m tief werden soll. Es wird in jedem Falle eine recht große "Uferzone" mit einer Tiele von lediglich bis zu 20cm geben.

Ich möchte gerne wieder Fischbesatz: __ Moderlieschen kenne ich zwar noch nicht, sollen aber gut in einen solchen Teich "passen". Eigentlich würde ich gern die paar Bitterlinge, die wir noch haben (ca. 5 Stück) auch in den neuen Teich auf ihr "Altenteil" umsiedeln. __ Muscheln sind eigentlich nicht geplant und machen doch auch keinen Sinn, wenn eine UV-Filterung erfolgt, habe ich gelesen  Unsere vorhandenen Goldfische (3 große alte Fische und ca. 10 kleine aus dem letzten Jahr) werden wir abgeben auch wenn mir die "3 alten" sehr ans Herz gewachsen sind: Aber 2500l wie bisher sind zuwenig für die Fische.

Widerum nach einiger Recherchearbeit hier im Forum habe ich ich mich nun dazu entschieden, mit der alten Teichtechnik (4000l Pumpe, O**E Biosmart 16000) zu starten und zu schauen, was passiert. Da der Teich recht viel Sonneneinstrahlung "abgekommen" wird, werden wir ihn im Sommer mit einem Sonnensegel schützen. Trotzdem habe ich Bedenken wegen der UV-Leistung von derzeit nur 11W. Bei der geplanten Teichgröße sollte ich vermutlich mit ca. 20-24 Watt auf der sichereren Seite sein (bevor ich dann vielleicht in einigen Jahren gänzlich auf die Technik verzichten kann). "Filtertechnisch" würde ich ggf. auf ein größeres Biosmart-Modell umsteigen wollen, falls der kleine Filter nicht reicht bzw. zu wartungsintensiv wird. Regentonnen will ich nicht mitten in die Landschaft stellen und ich möchte auch kein Geheimnis daraus machen, dass mir die einfachen (und natürlich auch überteuerten) Biosmartfilter eigentlich am liebsten wären weil mir das einfache Auspressen der Schwämme gefällt.

Meine drängendste Frage zur Technik im Moment ist, ob Eurer Meinung nach die erwähnte 4000l Pumpe für eine Teichgröße bis ca. 8-10000l ausreichen wird?
Der Teich dürfte somit grob geschätzt etwa 1x in 3 Stunden "umgewälzt" werden.

Auf einen Skimmer möchten wir verzichten, nachdem wir hier in anderen Beiträgen viel Pro und Contra abgewägt haben: 
Wir vertrauen auf einen Kescher, einer Teichzange, einem Laubnetz im Winter (ganz in der Nähe steht auch noch eine Haselnuss, die allerdings kaum für Eintrag sorgen dürfte da der Wind immer aus der "richtigen" Richtung weht) und später einmal einem Teichsauger "alle paar Jahre").

Bitte verratet mir, was Ihr zu der Frage zur Pumpenleistung, zum Fischbesatz und zur geplanten "Übergangsfilterlösung" denkt, bis sich unser Teich "eingespielt" hat.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Ida17 (4. März 2019)

Moin, 

alles im Allen ist es ein guter Plan, zumal es mir sehr gefällt, dass Ihr den Teich doch größer bauen wollt. Wenn Ihr einen guten Boden habt, dann scheut nicht davor zurück die Tiefzone breiter und vielleicht noch tiefer zu machen; 1,50m beispielsweise. 
Ich habe zwei Teiche selbst gebaut und bedaure den ein oder anderen nicht geschwungenen Spatenstich ... das aber nur so nebenbei. 
Wichtig ist: je tiefer ein Teich desto weniger kann er sich im Sommer aufheizen und im Winter zufrieren und die Fische werden es Euch danken  

Zur Umwälzung: bei dem angestrebten Naturteich mit wenig Besatz reicht das geplante Filterkonzept aus. Ich würde dahingehend für eine ausgedehnte und üppige Bepflanzung sorgen und dann steht dem Vorhaben nichts mehr im Wege


----------



## Teichfreund77 (4. März 2019)

Die Sache hört sich rund an 
Sobald deine Pflanzen im 2 oder 3 Jahr eine gute Größe haben. kannst du den Filter weiter verkaufen.
Und das Geld entweder in einem guten gekauften Schlammsauger oder in deine Frau Investieren und du mietest dir einen alle paar Jahre.

Lass uns auf jeden Fall an eurem Projekt teilhaben.
Meine erste Idee wäre du Schaufelst und deine Frau macht die Fotos  und hält uns auf dem laufenden


----------



## DbSam (4. März 2019)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> . kannst du den Filter weiter verkaufen.



Was ich hiermit bei einem Teich mit Besatz und womöglich Fütterung erst einmal provokativ anzweifeln würde ... 



Ebenso würde ich an Andrès Stelle bei diesem Punkt nochmals in mich gehen:


Rexx_Kramer schrieb:


> Auf einen Skimmer möchten wir verzichten,


Zacky hat dazu oben schon einen Beitrag geschrieben und dazu die richtigen Überlegungen angestellt.
Weiterer Punkt für den Skimmer, diesmal nur rein optisch gesehen und somit für die stolzen Teichbesitzer oft gefühlt noch wichtiger: Wenn kein Dreck/Staub/etc. auf der Oberfläche schwimmt, dann erscheint der Teich/das Wasser sauberer/gepflegter.
Da müsst Ihr in Euch gehen und Eure Ansprüche prüfen.  

Zu Deiner drängendsten Frage:
Finde ich gar nicht so drängend, da diese Pumpe im Moment vorhanden ist und somit kein Geld kostet ...
Falls diese nicht ausreichend ist, dann wird halt größer gekauft.

Wichtiger ist die Frage nach der Verrohrung - d.h. gleich den größtmöglichen Schlauchdurchmesser nutzen = 2'' (110er KG wäre hier vielleicht übertrieben, ansonsten 110er KG bis zur Pumpe, danach ein sehr kurzer Schlauch zum Filter = zukunftssicher ...)
Schlauch kurz halten, dafür besser den Auslauf verlängern ... , Filter so tief wie nur möglich aufstellen ...

Nur als weiterer Gedanke ...:
Und bevor ich™ die Pumpe in den Teich und deren Schlauch quer durch den ganzen Teich verlege, würde ich bei einem Neubau z.B. eine Foliendurchführung mit beidseitiger Klebemuffe oder gleich einen Bodenablauf einbauen ...
(... und die Pumpe könnte dann auch gleich in einem kleinen Schacht unsichtbar neben dem Teich stehen (unterhalb des Wasserstandes).)



Gruß Carsten


----------



## Rexx_Kramer (5. März 2019)

Hallo Carsten und Zacky,

Ja:
Über einen Skimmer haben wir lang und breit nachgedacht:
Ich bin dafür - meine Frau ist dagegen

Die Argumente meiner Frau, dass ein Skimmer auch ziemlich viel unerwünschte "Besucher" anzieht, schließe ich mich an.
Letztendlich soll es ja auch in Richtung "Naturnaher Teich" gehen.
Sollte sich "mit der Zeit" herausstellen, dass es ohne einen Skimmer überhaupt nicht geht, müssen wir eben in den sauren Apfel beißen und einen Standskimmer nebst passender Filtertechnik nachrüsten

Zum Thema "Bodenablauf" müssen wir gestehen, dass wir handwerklich alles andere als Experten sind und uns jetzt, da die Teichwände in die Tiefe nicht mehr so steil abfallen wie in unserer bisherigen Teichschale, ein auf der Folie verlegter Schlauch nicht stören wird. Was aber in jedem Fall kommen wird, ist eine Foliendurchführung für den Schlauch zur Pumpe.

_"Google ist Dein Freund":_
Den Ratschlag habe ich gestern nochmal beherzigt und mich zum  Thema "Bodenablauf"  etwas belesen:
Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass wir beide wie erwähnt handwerklich keine Experten sind, mir das Prinzip "Pumpe in einem kleinen Schacht neben den Teich platzieren" und "Filter so tief wie nur möglich setzen" u.s.w. mir überhaupt nicht verständlich sind.  Die Vorstellung, einen Schacht für einen Filter und eine Pumpe zusätzlich auszuheben und dort  womöglich noch aufwändige(re) Filter- und Pumpentechnik zu installieren , schreckt mich ab. Nach kurzem Störbern hier im  Forum habe ich immer noch ein Schleudertrauma, 1000 Fragen und bin völlich verwirrt

Grüße,

André


----------



## Rexx_Kramer (5. März 2019)

Noch einen Nachtrag, nachdem ich meinen freien Tag dazu nutze, hier im Forum herumzustöbern:



Rexx_Kramer schrieb:


> Sollte sich "mit der Zeit" herausstellen, dass es ohne einen Skimmer überhaupt nicht geht, müssen wir eben in den sauren Apfel beißen und einen Standskimmer nebst passender Filtertechnik nachrüsten



...und bevor es soweit kommt, würden wir testweise einen Schwimmskimmer bei Bedarf bzw. "unter Aufsicht" einsetzen.


----------



## Ida17 (5. März 2019)

Moin,

das Thema "Schwerkraftfilter" würde ich an Deiner Stelle auch nicht angehen. Wir reden ja nicht von Koihaltung oder dichter Besatz an Goldfischen. Mal angenommen Ihr knackt die 8.000l oder 10.000l, mit ein paar __ Moderlieschen, Bitterlingen oder Elritzen müsst Ihr doch nicht das High-End an Filtertechnil auffahren. Belasst es bei einem schönen Naturteich und gut ist


----------



## DbSam (5. März 2019)

Moin Andrè,


Rexx_Kramer schrieb:


> würden wir testweise einen Schwimmskimmer bei Bedarf bzw. "unter Aufsicht" einsetzen.


hhmmm, diesen Test haben schon recht viele Leute durchgeführt. Ergebnis: unbefriedigend

Noch ein paar kleine Gedanken ...:


			
				Rexx_Kramer schrieb:
			
		

> Da der Teich recht viel Sonneneinstrahlung "abgekommen" wird, ...
> ... Es wird in jedem Falle eine recht große "Uferzone" mit einer Tiele von lediglich bis zu 20cm geben.
> ... Von steilen Wänden habe ich seit unserer Teichschale auch genug.


... und dann stand auch irgendwo geschrieben, dass der Boden mit Kies bedeckt werden soll.

Wie auch Ida schon geschrieben hatte, je tiefer ein Teich, desto stabiler dessen Temperaturen ...
Ein sehr großer flacher Bereich wird zu großen Temperaturkurven/-sprüngen führen.
Ebenso lagern sich in einer solch großen flachen Zone auch immer allerlei Sedimente ab, sehr zur Freude der Algen.
Die Besitzer sind später zumeist unerfreut über den hohen Pflegeaufwand, welcher zur Erhaltung eines 'sauberen Gesamtbildes' benötigt wird. Unterschätzt den Reinigungs-/Aufwand nicht ...

Von Kies würde ich absehen und eher zu einem Sand/Lehmgemisch raten. Daran haften die Algen auch nicht so gut und sind schneller abgekeschert.
Aus dieser Sicht müssen und sollten Flachwasserbereiche üppig und dicht bepflanzt werden.
Rein aus optischer Sichtweise, ist ein nur mäßig bepflanzter Flachbereich der dreckige Teil des Teiches.



Rexx_Kramer schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass wir beide wie erwähnt handwerklich keine Experten sind, mir das Prinzip "Pumpe in einem kleinen Schacht neben den Teich platzieren" und "Filter so tief wie nur möglich setzen" u.s.w. mir überhaupt nicht verständlich sind. Die Vorstellung, einen Schacht für einen Filter und eine Pumpe zusätzlich auszuheben und dort womöglich noch aufwändige(re) Filter- und Pumpentechnik zu installieren , schreckt mich ab.
> ...
> Was aber in jedem Fall kommen wird, ist eine Foliendurchführung für den Schlauch zur Pumpe.


Nun ja, genau dann könntest Du neben dem Teich eine kleine Kammer für die Pumpe erstellen.
Diese müsste nur so groß sein, dass die Pumpe mit den Anschlüssen genügend Platz hat, plus etwas Installationsfreiheit.
Die Teichoptik wird somit nicht durch die Pumpe und deren Schlauch gestört.

Mit "Filter so tief wie möglich aufstellen" meinte ich:
Für eine effektive Ausnutzung der Pumpleistung sollte man einen Filter so aufstellen, dass nur eine geringe Höhendifferenz überwunden werden muss.
Also den Auslauf nur geringfügig über Teichwasserniveau. Je nach Filtertyp muss man sich dann noch ein paar Gedanken zum Schmutzwasserablauf bei der Reinigung des Filters machen.

Meine Gedanken/Vorschläge beziehen sich nur auf eine energietechnisch und optisch optimale Platzierung Deiner vorhandenen Filterkomponenten.
Ich spreche nicht von einer Schwerkraftfilterung und deren großen Filterkammern. Das wäre bei der Teichgröße übertrieben.


Wenn Dich das alles abschreckt, dann baue Deinen Teich so wie Du es verstehst. 
Wir können nur Tipps geben und unsere Gedanken/Überlegungen mitteilen.
Bauen müsst Ihr selbst. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Rexx_Kramer (5. März 2019)

Hallo Carsten,



DbSam schrieb:


> hhmmm, diesen Test haben schon recht viele Leute durchgeführt. Ergebnis: unbefriedigend



Das befürchte ich auch.



DbSam schrieb:


> Ein sehr großer flacher Bereich wird zu großen Temperaturkurven/-sprüngen führen.



Also sollten wir eher zu "Flachbereichen" zwichen 30 und 40cm tendieren und vielleicht die Zone "bis 20cm" verkleinern?




DbSam schrieb:


> Von Kies würde ich absehen und eher zu einem Sand/Lehmgemisch raten. Daran haften die Algen auch nicht so gut und sind schneller abgekeschert.



Also wie schon erwähnt: In der tiefen Zone sollte ´eh nix hinein. Vor Kies sind wir auch schon gewarnt worden. Diese Warnungen habe ich aber bisher so verstanden, als dass da nur für die tiefste Zone(n) gelten soll!? Was für einen Sand kann ich hierzu nehmen? Den "normalen Spielsand"?



DbSam schrieb:


> Aus dieser Sicht müssen und sollten Flachwasserbereiche üppig und dicht bepflanzt werden.



Das ist der Plan meiner Frau



DbSam schrieb:


> Nun ja, genau dann könntest Du neben dem Teich eine kleine Kammer für die Pumpe erstellen.
> Diese müsste nur so groß sein, dass die Pumpe mit den Anschlüssen genügend Platz hat, plus etwas Installationsfreiheit.



Ganz ganz blöde Frage jetzt von mir, weil ich dieses Prinzip überhaupt nicht verstehe weil die Pumpe doch nicht selbstansaugend ist:
Wie bekommt die Pumpe in der kleinen Filterkammer dann das Wasser aus der tiefsten Stelle? Mit auf der Folie verlegten KG-Rohr?
Aus meiner schlechten Schulnote in Physik mache ich kein Geheimnis 

Und ich dachte, dass Du ein solches Prinzip meintest 



DbSam schrieb:


> Wir können nur Tipps geben und unsere Gedanken/Überlegungen mitteilen.
> Bauen müsst Ihr selbst.



Das wollen wir. Und vor allem ich möchte dann einen Teich, der auch mal jahrelang ein Teich bleiben kann.
Hierfür nehme ich Eure Tipps gerne an. Das gilt auch für die Platzierung der Teichtechnik wobei ich hier neben den handwerklichen Problemen eben auch viele Fragezeichen zwecks Physik/Funktionsweise habe. Kann gut sein, dass ich mit solchen Fragen leider weiter nerven möchte, auch wenn wir versuchen, unsere bisherigen Erfahrungen einfließen zu lassen und selbst zu recherchieren. Vielen Dank daher nochmals an alle für die Hilfe!.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (5. März 2019)

Wichtig ist wohl für euch, alle gut gemeinten Ratschläge zu sortieren, sonst weißt du am Schluss nicht mehr was du noch machen wolltest.
Wenn der Bau nicht in 24h Fertig sein muss, kannst du während du baust auch immer noch fragen stellen.
Die Reaktionszeit hier ist meistens sehr hoch.

Die meisten die sich hier Beraten lassen oder einfach nur Ihre schönen Teiche und Ideen mit uns teilen möchten bauen einen Gartenteich wie der Name dieser Webseite schon sagt.
Dort ist die Notwendigkeit eines Bodenablaufs oder Schwerkraftsystems meistens nicht gegeben.
Wer allerdings wie Ida schon schrieb einen Koipool oder sehr Stark besetzten Fischteich bauen möchte sollte eher in Foren schauen die sich auf so was Spezialisiert haben.
Dort Trift man auch mehr gleichgesinnte und bekommt antworten die besser auf das vorhaben passen.

Die Leitungen von der Pumpe zum Filter kann man auch gut unter Uffermaten verstecken.

Viel Spaß noch beim Stöbern.


----------



## Zacky (5. März 2019)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Wenn der Bau nicht in 24h Fertig sein muss, kannst du während du baust auch immer noch fragen stellen.
> Die Reaktionszeit hier ist meistens sehr hoch.


 das stimmt wohl, da hast'e recht



Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Die meisten die sich hier Beraten lassen oder einfach nur Ihre schönen Teiche und Ideen mit uns teilen möchten bauen einen Gartenteich wie der Name dieser Webseite schon sagt. Dort ist die Notwendigkeit eines Bodenablaufs oder Schwerkraftsystems meistens nicht gegeben.


Ich würde heute nicht mehr derart differenzieren, den vielen Fragenden ist auch der Energiebedarf und die generell mit einem Teich verbunden laufenden Kosten wichtig. Jeder will sparen, der Teich soll dennoch schön, klar und pflegeleicht sein. Von daher ist ein einfaches Schwerkraftsystem natürlich schon etwas sparsamer. Nicht zwingend ist High-End-Filtertechnik nötig...aber wenn beim Teichbesitzer der Anspruch an das Wasser steigt, was man hier doch immer wieder liest, ist ein Umbau nicht ohne großen Abriss möglich.



Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Wer allerdings wie Ida schon schrieb einen Koipool oder sehr Stark besetzten Fischteich bauen möchte sollte eher in Foren schauen die sich auf so was Spezialisiert haben. Dort Trift man auch mehr gleichgesinnte und bekommt antworten die besser auf das vorhaben passen.


 das tut weh... Willst Du damit sagen, dass hier keine User sind, die Antworten zu Koiteichen oder stark besetzten Teichen geben können!? 

@Rexx_Kramer Andre - Vielleicht findet sich hier im Forum auch Jemand aus eurer Nähe, der euch ggf. bei der Planung oder gar beim Bau - der technischen Umsetzung, mit Rat & Tat zur Seite stehen kann!? Habt ihr mal in die Mitgliederkarte geschaut?


----------



## DbSam (5. März 2019)

Hallo Andrè,





Rexx_Kramer schrieb:


> Wie bekommt die Pumpe in der kleinen Filterkammer dann das Wasser aus der tiefsten Stelle? Mit auf der Folie verlegten KG-Rohr?


Nein, sondern durch einen Bodenablauf. Das Rohr liegt dann unterhalb der Folie. 
Die Rohre werden von dort aufwärts in diese Minipumpenkammer geführt. Der Anschluss der Pumpe an dieses Rohr muss sich unterhalb des Wasserpegels befinden. Die Verrohrung muss so ausgeführt werden, dass sich kein Luftsack bilden kann.
Von dieser Minipumpenkammer wird das Wasser in den Filter gepumpt. Da dies sicherlich nur ein 2'' Schlauch ist, sollte dieser möglichst kurz sein um Reibungs- und Strömungsverluste zu minimieren.
Durch solche Maßnahmen kann die erforderliche Energie zur Umwälzung Deines Teiches minimiert und daraus schlussfolgernd auch kleinere Pumpen effizient(er) eingesetzt werden.



Rexx_Kramer schrieb:


> Also sollten wir eher zu "Flachbereichen" zwichen 30 und 40cm tendieren und vielleicht die Zone "bis 20cm" verkleinern?


Das kann ich von hier aus nicht sagen, ich kenne Deinen gedanklichen Entwurf nicht ...
Ich wollte nur mitteilen, dass gering oder unbepflanzte Flachwasserbereiche eher zu 'Dreckecken' mutieren können und ebenso zu einer stärkeren Erwärmung/Abkühlung beitragen. (Einige Teichler stört das, andere wiederum nicht. Bezüglich Temperatursprünge: da sollte man an die Fische denken ...)
Die Tiefe und Größe dieser Bereiche sollte vor allem an die gewünschte Bepflanzung angepasst werden.


Natürlich darfst Du auch alles konventionell bauen, die Pumpe in den Teich werfen und das ganze Gedöhns mühsam unter seltsamen Matten verstecken.
Ich schreibe nur Gedanken auf und denke wie Zacky:


Zacky schrieb:


> ...aber wenn beim Teichbesitzer der Anspruch an das Wasser steigt, was man hier doch immer wieder liest, ist ein Umbau nicht ohne großen Abriss möglich.



Ebenso gilt immer:


Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Wichtig ist wohl für euch, alle gut gemeinten Ratschläge zu sortieren





Gruß Carsten


----------



## Teichfreund77 (5. März 2019)

@Zacky sicher gibt es hier auch einige Koipool Besitzer, aber es werden vermutlich mehr in den Speziellen Koi Foren sein.
Wer Natürlich neu baut und gerne schaufelt kann sich gerne einen im Unterhalt günstigeren Schwerkraftfilter bauen.
Wann sich das Rechnet steht auf einem anderen Papier.

Ich finde deine@Zacky und DbSams idee ist auch gut, nur denke ich das der aufwand für einen Naturteich zu hoch ist.
Aber das alleine muss Rexx_Kramer mit seiner Frau entscheiden.

Grüße aus dem Norden


----------



## Rexx_Kramer (6. März 2019)

Puuhh......  vielen Dank für Euren Input 



Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Wichtig ist wohl für euch, alle gut gemeinten Ratschläge zu sortieren, sonst weißt du am Schluss nicht mehr was du noch machen wolltest.
> Wenn der Bau nicht in 24h Fertig sein muss, kannst du während du baust auch immer noch fragen stellen.
> Die Reaktionszeit hier ist meistens sehr hoch.



Das wollte ich eigentlich vermeiden, ich nehme das Angebot aber gern und dankend an.



Zacky schrieb:


> Ich würde heute nicht mehr derart differenzieren, den vielen Fragenden ist auch der Energiebedarf und die generell mit einem Teich verbunden laufenden Kosten wichtig. Jeder will sparen, der Teich soll dennoch schön, klar und pflegeleicht sein. Von daher ist ein einfaches Schwerkraftsystem natürlich schon etwas sparsamer. Nicht zwingend ist High-End-Filtertechnik nötig...aber wenn beim Teichbesitzer der Anspruch an das Wasser steigt, was man hier doch immer wieder liest, ist ein Umbau nicht ohne großen Abriss möglich.



Bei der ganzen Planung für den neuen Teich habe ich eines vergessen:
Das ich bereits eine Baugrube habe und dass es der letze Teich werden soll.
Nach dem ersten Jahr mit unserer Mini-Teichschale von 2500l war ich mit der Teichgröße zufrieden, nicht zufrieden bin ich jedoch mit der von uns selbst gewählten Lage derselben. Der neue Teich wird eher "zufällig" so groß wie jetzt geplant. Also wahrscheinlich alles wie immer in den Ohren der anderen Teichbesessenen. 



Zacky schrieb:


> @Rexx_Kramer Andre - Vielleicht findet sich hier im Forum auch Jemand aus eurer Nähe, der euch ggf. bei der Planung oder gar beim Bau - der technischen Umsetzung, mit Rat & Tat zur Seite stehen kann!? Habt ihr mal in die Mitgliederkarte geschaut?



Danke Zacky, da schaue ich nachher mal in Ruhe nach.



DbSam schrieb:


> Nein, sondern durch einen Bodenablauf. Das Rohr liegt dann unterhalb der Folie.
> Die Rohre werden von dort aufwärts in diese Minipumpenkammer geführt. Der Anschluss der Pumpe an dieses Rohr muss sich unterhalb des Wasserpegels befinden. Die Verrohrung muss so ausgeführt werden, dass sich kein Luftsack bilden kann.
> Von dieser Minipumpenkammer wird das Wasser in den Filter gepumpt. Da dies sicherlich nur ein 2'' Schlauch ist, sollte dieser möglichst kurz sein um Reibungs- und Strömungsverluste zu minimieren.
> Durch solche Maßnahmen kann die erforderliche Energie zur Umwälzung Deines Teiches minimiert und daraus schlussfolgernd auch kleinere Pumpen effizient(er) eingesetzt werden.



So. Und jetzt "Butter bei die Fische" (ach nee.... eher nicht, hat ja nix im Teich verloren):

Wenn ich schon ein großes Loch im Garten habe, dann kann ich ja auch so einen Bodenablauf einbauen. Die Kosten für die Teile sind ja überschaubar und das Einbauen sollte doch so schwer nicht sein. Hierzu habe ich gestern abend noch etwas in anderen Forenbeiträgen (und noch nicht hier im Lexikon) gesucht und habe Fragen:


Ich möchte meinen vorhandenen Filter auf jeden Fall weiter benutzen. Es handelt sich um einen einfachen O**se Biosmart, der dann ja über dem Wasserniveau stehen muss. Für mich bzw. uns ist es auch en Vorteil, dass sich Nachbarn schon bereiterklärt haben, diesen "zu beobachten" und ggf. zu reinigen, wenn wir im Urlaub sind. Ich würde dann die Pumpe so wie von Carsten beschrieben installieren wollen. Würde als "Pumpenkammer" hier auch eine vergrabene Mülltonne o.ä. gehen?
Der Einlauf in diese Pumpenkammer muss doch sicher im frostfreien Bereich liegen, oder?
Bei den anderen Beiträgen (allerdings ausnahmslos zu reinen Schwerkraftanlagen) habe ich immer wieder gelesen, dass eine hohe Pumpenleistung erforderlich wäre, damit sich das Rohr vom BA nicht zusetzt? Ich habe ja nur eine 4000l Pumpe. reichjt die? Das bringt mich gleich zu meiner nächsten -und letzten- Frage:
Ein Standkimmer: Kann man den in ein solches System schon einplanen und wie könnte ich mir eine solche "Halbschwerkraftpumpenkammer" vorstellen? Dieser Skimmer soll erstmal nur eingeplant werden. 



DbSam schrieb:


> Die Tiefe und Größe dieser Bereiche sollte vor allem an die gewünschte Bepflanzung angepasst werden.



Da ist meine Frau "dran": Wenn man möglichst viele passende Pflanzen für einen Bereich bis 30-40 cm findet, wäre es klasse.
@Ida17 hat mir schon einen interessanten Link geschickt.

Unterm Strich gilt:
Ich hatte überhaupt nicht mehr auf dem Zettel, dass ich ja schon eine vergleichsweise große Baugrube im Garten habe. Die Anregung eines Bodenablaufes hört sich nun wirklich nicht schlecht an und ich bin gespannt auf Eure Tipps zu meinen Fragen, welche sich insbesondere wegen der angedachten "Halbschwerkraft" ergeben.
Die Teichfolie habe ich übrigens bestellt. Ich habe mich nach Studium des Forums hier für EPDM 1,02mm entschieden. Wir hatten Mehrkosten für eine leistungsfähige Pumpen- /Filtertechnik eigentlich nicht "auf dem Zettel", weil wir mit dem bisherigen Billigfilter sehr sehr zufrieden sind. Es kann aber nix schaden, die Realisierung dieses Projekts zum Beispiel in´s nächste Jahr zu verschieben wenn man jetzt schon richtig planen kann.

Ich glaub´. ich brauche einen Maurer, der mir eine kleine passende Pumpenkammer bauen kann

Es ist jetzt 07.55 Uhr und ich beende mein Posting mit Riesenfragezeichen und einem "Uff"


----------



## PeBo (6. März 2019)

Hallo Andrè,
ich habe im letzten Jahr meinen Teich auch auf Halbschwerkraft umgerüstet.
Als Pumpenkammer habe ich zwei Maurerkübel genommen und diese miteinander verklebt und verschraubt.  Auf dem folgenden Bild steht sie natürlich auf dem Kopf! 





 Auf dem nächsten Bild ist ganz links die Pumpenkammer zu sehen, Diese ist über KG Rohre mit den Bodenablauf verbunden. Das ist eigentlich alles.




Du siehst, das ist eigentlich kein Hexenwerk. Und auch vom Preis liegt das ganze vielleicht bei 50 €.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Rexx_Kramer (6. März 2019)

Hi Peter,

vielen Dank für die Bilder. So kann ich mir das schon ungefähr vorstellen.
Und wie filterst und/oder skimmst Du Deinen Teich?


----------



## PeBo (6. März 2019)

Hallo Andrè,
in der Pumpenkammer liegt eine  Variopumpe die auch meistens nur auf ca.  5000 l/h eingestellt ist. Von dort geht es mit einem dicken Schlauch in den Unterstand den du im letzten Bild im Hintergrund sehen kannst. Nach einem Bogensiebfilter fließt das Wasser durch eine UVC Lampe und dann in einen CBF 350C Filter.




Der Filterauslauf mündet in einem circa 5 m langen bewachsenen Bachlauf und von dort zurück in den Teich.
 Also ich bin zufrieden mit der Lösung. Von April bis Anfang November läuft diese Anlage durchgehend (24/7) und hält meinen Teich absolut klar. 
 Im Mai bei starkem Blüteneintrag habe ich noch zusätzlich einen Schwimmskimmer im Einsatz. Ich bin aber damit nicht ganz zufrieden und bin auch am überlegen, einen Standskimmer einzusetzen.
 Im Spätherbst wenn die Blätter fallen schütze ich meinen Teich zusätzlich mit einem Laubschutznetz. 
Im Sommer sieht es dann bei mir so aus:













 Ich freu mich schon wieder drauf 

Gruß Peter


----------



## Ida17 (6. März 2019)

Moin,

hier ist ja was los! 

Kleine Anregung noch von mir: Du kannst Deine Filtertechnik auch weiter behalten und später den BA und Skimmer zum Einsatz kommen lassen. 
Das wäre eine Möglichkeit um sich insgesamt über Schwer- oder Halbschwerkraft zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt Gedanken zu machen und erst mal alles in Ruhe durchzulesen.

Im Grunde ist es nämlich kein Hexenwerk: Rechnen wir mal mit 10.000l, dann kannst Du einen BA und einen Skimmer mit KG in DN110 einsetzen. 
Verbinde den Skimmer direkt mit einem Flansch an der Folie, ich habe z.B. Sikaflex genommen und das hält bombenfest. 
Zu zwei Abläufen gehören auch zwei Rückläufe die ebenfalls mit einem Folienflansch verbaut werden. Ohne die Folie aufzuschneiden, kannst Du dieses System erst mal ruhen lassen, aber BA und SK sind wenigstens schon vorhanden wenn Du sie dann doch mal brauchst 
Der Zeitaufwand für das Verlegen der Rohre, unbedingt auf Frostsicherheit achten sobald sie den Teich verlassen!, und das Einkleben der Flanschen dauert vielleicht 2 Stunden, wenn alles vor Ort bereits liegt.

Ich bin immer noch für einen Naturteich, aber wenn Dich doch der Technikwahn gepackt hat, dann basteln wir alle zusammen einen Plan zurecht


----------



## PeBo (6. März 2019)

@Ida17 
Hallo Ida, gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass du irgendwann nochmals mit einem Messer bewaffnet einen Tauchgang machen musst?
Da wollen wir alle aber auch Bilder von sehen!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Nori (6. März 2019)

@ PeBo:
Deine Anlage funktioniert aber auch nur deshalb noch, weil du eben nicht mehr als etwa 5000 liter von der Pumpe förderst.
Grund ist die eigentlich falsche Positionierung des UVC - das ist kein Gravitations-UVC sondern ein gepumpter UVC.
Die richtige Position ist vor dem Compactsieve - da würde das Teil dann auch 10.000 Liter schaffen - in Gravitation so wie bei dir ist bei der Schwerkraftleistung des 2" Schlauchs Feierabend. Wenn du nach dem CS den DN 70 Abgang auf 2x 2" aufteilen würdest um die Anschlüsse am CBF zu nutzen würde das auch der Filter noch wegstecken - so ist bei der momentanen Konstellation bereits das Limit erreicht.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Ida17 (6. März 2019)

PeBo schrieb:


> Hallo Ida, gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass du irgendwann nochmals mit einem Messer bewaffnet einen Tauchgang machen musst?
> Da wollen wir alle aber auch Bilder von sehen!



Na klar, ich übe dann nackend A****bombe 
Spaß beiseite, solange man nicht zig Fische zwischenhältern muss kann der Teich, und bei angepeilten 10.000l ist das jetzt nicht viel, einen Wasseranteil zwischenlagern und den Rest im Blumenbeet verteilen, damit man an den BA und Rückläufe dran kommt 


Edit: Obwohl mit Taucherglocke am Grund rum kramen... spannende Sache, erschrecken sich nur tierisch die Fische


----------



## Rexx_Kramer (7. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

nun kann ich mir dieses "Halbschwerkraftprinzip" gut vorstellen 
Es wäre tatsächlich falsch, bei einem komplett neu gebauten Teich keinen BA einzubauen.

Hierzu habe ich aber noch einige Fragen:


Reicht denn meine derzeitige 4000l Pumpe, um das Rohr vom Bodenablauf in eine Pumpenkammer sauber zu halten oder muss da was stärkeres her? Hintergrund ist, dass ich meinen kleinen alten Biosmart solange weiternutzen will, bis ich vielleichtrolleyes auf ihn gänzlich verzichten kann.
Wenn ich den Anschluss eines Standskimmers mit Foliendurchführung einplane, kann ich dessen Rohr doch während der Frostperiode nicht im Teich lassen? 

Ich habe hier leider bei einer Suche eben auch nichts gefunden, wie ich beim Standskimmer überhaupt vorgehen muss: Dass der Rücklauf vom BA und vom Skimmer in der geplanten Pumpenkammer im frostfreien Bereich erfolgt und durch Zugschieber zur Pumpenkammer geschlossen wird, ist aber doch richtig gedacht, oder?
Ich dachte an eine fahrbare Mülltonne als "Pumpenkammer": Die in diesem Thread genannten Maurerkübel sind mir allerdings auch sehr sympathisch. Habt Ihr vielleicht noch Vorschläge aus der Praxis?
Bei uns stürmt´s gerade ordentlich: Das restliche Laub wird zum Glück aus der vorherrschenden Windrichtung immer in die Flachwasserzone geweht und kann dort schnell entnommen werden. Ich möchte auch nicht verhehlen, dass unsere Teichplanung (es wird zum Wochenende wohl Planungsfotos mit Gartenschläuchen geben!) so aussieht, dass diese Blättereinflugschneise auch im neuen Teich quasi in der Windrichtuing liegt. Ich würd´s -wie schon erwähnt daher am liebsten ohne Skimmer versuchen.

Grüße,

André


----------



## DbSam (7. März 2019)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Du kannst Deine Filtertechnik auch weiter behalten und später den BA und Skimmer zum Einsatz kommen lassen.



Skimmer, ja, kann man später in Betrieb nehmen.
Die Folie der Foliendurchführung kann man später herausschneiden oder diese per Deckel verschließen (- es gibt halt verschiedene Systeme).

Den BA kann er aber gleich in Betrieb nehmen, wenn er eine kleine Pumpenkammer baut - bspw. solch ein Dingens ähnlich PeBo.
Zur angesprochenen 'Versottung' des BA-Rohres: Dem Zusetzen des Rohres kann man im Betrieb entgegen wirken, indem man bei laufender Pumpe das Rohr mehrmals kurz verschließt und wieder öffnet. Durch die so erzeugten Druckstöße werden leichte Ablagerungen gelöst ...
Oder es ist hoffentlich alles so wartungsfreundlich installiert, dass man den am Kärcher angeschlossenem Rohrreinigungsschlauch einfach in das Rohr schieben kann ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Rexx_Kramer (8. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir das jetzt für meine Planung so vorgestellt:


Als Mini-Pumpenkammer würde ich eine eckige 300l Regentonne benutzen, in die ich dann den BA anschließe.
Den Anschluss vom BA versuche ich wg. Frostfreiheit soweit wie möglich unten zu realisieren, auch wenn der Frost selbst im vergangenen harten Winter nicht bei uns auf 80cm Tiefe herunter gelangt ist. Im Winter pumpe ich die Tonne natürlich ab und entferne die Technik. Abschiebern möchte ich die Tonne mittels Zugschieber
An die Pumpenkammer möchte ich auch noch einen Anschluss für eine Skimmerzuleitung legen. Ich denke hier an einen ganz normalen Standskimmer, den ich bei Bedarf eben passend in die Windrichtung im Teich stellen kann. Den Schlauch werde ich hinter der Foliendurchführung dann mit einem dünnen Kunststoffrohr gesichert zur Pumpenkammer führen wollen und auch dort mittels Kugelhahn abschiebern.
Im Fall, dass ich dann in ein paar Jahren tatsächlich einen Skimmer benutzen will, würde ich die Teichtechnik entsprechend mit einer Pumpe mit 2. Eingang und einem größeren Filter erweitern wollen. Zunächst möchte ich lediglich alles für die Skimmertechnik vorbereiten. Starten möchte ich nach wie vor mit der vorhandenen Teichtechnik und eben dem Bodenablauf.
Wenn ich hier irgendeinen Fehler in meiner Planung gemacht habe oder Ihr Anregungen für eine andere Pumpenkammernlösung habt, freue ich mich über Eure Tipps!

Gruß André


----------

